# MP Shield Overview and comparison



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got a chance to shoot the MP shield and wow im impressed. Here is a little video review. whats your favorite summer conceal carry 9mm? mine is the shield

link back up





review


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i shot my friend's shield the other night. very nice light little gun. he had it in a 9 we are not allowed to buy it in la county, I sure enjoyed it. so nice and light it would fit nicely in a flashbang holster!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I carry my m&p compact 9.
in simi valley where my friend got his 9 sheild it was 590.00.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I figured Tonia could hide a bigger gun than the P3-AT


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

I like my Ruger LC-9 as a concealed carry gun.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Only problem with the Shield is the side safety, IMO. I'm a big boy now and don't want a safety. 

M&P Compact 9mm is my choice. Plus I can use the 17 round mags from the full size if needed.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have had the Shield for a few months now, It is my main carry gun.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

the safety is small and you can ignore it if you want.

the one i shot had the white paint of the front sight came off


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Tonia has very nice holsters.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Xds9 for me.


----------



## Logarius (Mar 12, 2014)

Not a fan of the holster. Adrenaline rush with the muzzle pointed at the face are a bad mix. Cute concept though. Nice gun too. Still looking at the lc9 for a carry upgrade. I still have my "lady smith" that my daughter is trying to get away from me. Anyone have advice/negative issues with them?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Glock 26 for me Kahr CW9 for the wife. My next choices after those would be the Smith Shield and the Ruger LC9 in that order. That little smith rocks. The "Lady Smith" is a fine weapon. Like anything, practice often and if it likes the ammo you feed it and it runs reliably it is good to go.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I was very impressed by the shield... feels good in the hand and a nice trigger. That said, I grew up with single action pistols, so for a 9mm carry pistol it's a Sig P938 EQ for me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In the "Flash - Bang" holster the muzzle is pointed off to the side not up. It is a good choice if you have the right build to hide the gun that you use. If you place your finger on the trigger before you are ready to shoot you are not observing the rules of gun safety. With my shoulder rig it takes me about a second to get on target and shooting so I figure the "Flash-Bang" is as good as the shoulder holster. The only problem is that with my build I couldn't hide much under my shirt and in the middle of my chest. It must be a sexist holster company. You know - catering to women over men...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kangaroo carry I have a couple of these . My daughter also uses one works very well with a little range time .

Kangaroo Carry


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

never seen that before


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Glock 19 here.

Looked at a Shield once. Seemed like a nice little gun, and it gets great reviews.
If I needed a deep conceal option, it would certainly be something I'd look at getting.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

nothing wrong with a glock 19. the shield is just easier to conceal in the summer with just a t shirt because of how slim it is


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Logarius said:


> Not a fan of the holster. Adrenaline rush with the muzzle pointed at the face are a bad mix. Cute concept though. Nice gun too. Still looking at the lc9 for a carry upgrade. I still have my "lady smith" that my daughter is trying to get away from me. Anyone have advice/negative issues with them?


When I was looking for a new carry gun the LC9 was my first choice untill I shot it. It has a really long trigger pull that I didn't care for. They do sell kits to fix the trigger


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

i dont think so


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I like my glock 23 for me.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

wolverine_173 said:


> i dont think so


huh????


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Galloway Precision :: Ruger? Performance :: LC9 and LC380 Performance Parts :: 35% Shorter Stroke Trigger Bar, Springs, and Trigger for Ruger LC9/LC380

here is the trigger kit if anyone is interested,

I do think the shield is a nicer gun, hence the reason I take mine with me every where I go.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I should have known


----------

